# Pain in lower right side



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

I had a hysterectomy a year and a half ago, but they left the ovaries in. I had some trouble with cyclical cysts on my right ovary then, but apparently there was no reason to take it out. Anyway, I am in a lot of pain in my lower right side, and am assuming it's another cyst. However, the hot water bottle made it worse. This thing better pop soon or I'm going to sit around and cry!


----------



## rumblytumbly (Dec 31, 2002)

Are you sure it is your ovary, and not your appendix?


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

I have the same pain in the lower right abdomen. I still have my uterus. I have had 2 laps for endo, and at the time of the first, there was a cyst on the right ovary, which the doc drained. Does your pain radiate into your right hip? Mine drives me crazy! It also changes. Sometimes it is a sharp jabbing, sometimes a cramp-like feeling, sometimes the whole right lower area feels a dull ache....i am going crazy trying to figure out what this is! I finally made an appt with my ob-gyn to have him check and see if the endo has returned.If it has...IS SURGERY they only answer for thiese things? I don't know if I want to do another one.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

btw---I know it's not my appendix. Don't those things remain constant and eventually lead you to the emergency room? My pain , on the contrary, comes and goes.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi CordeliaThis is the first time I have posted on this board. I had to reply to your post as my pain is exactly the same as yours. I have also had a lap where they could find no endo. I have bounced backwards and forwards between gyno and bowel department! I am now due to see a consultant for possible pelvic congestion. My pain also aches, cramps and stabs and goes over my right hip and often the inside of my leg. Do let me know how you get on with your appointment. My appendix is also OK and the pain also comes and goes. I often find it hard to straighten up when I have been sitting for a while and have to walk around hunched up until it eases! Lots of luck.


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

The pain does come and go somewhat, so that's why I figure it's not appendicitis. It's a deep ache, sometimes sharp, and heat doesn't help. It's worse when I'm sitting upright than lying down. I guess it could be bowel related? Or a cyst that doesn't want to go away?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Sounds like exactly what I have ovarian cysts. My cycle is all messed up lately and have been having terrible pain on both sides. Although a couple months ago when I had my yearly ultrasound it only showed one cyst on the right side apparently I have grown another on the left which is the real bear lately although the right comes into a close second. Did you know if you lie down flat you can actually feel them? You can feel both of them the ovaries and the cyst. They feel like small marbles. Anyway usually the pain comes in sharp but short duration's. Lying down feels better then sitting up and Advil or Motrin usually helps. If your still having problems you should call your OB-GYN better to put your mind at ease. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Jules1199 (Nov 12, 2002)

One of the major IBS symptoms is pain in the lower right side... it has something to do with where your colon is connected to your small intestine. I get the pain there, sometimes sharp, sometimes dull when I have a bad IBS attck. Mine is also way worse when sitting up... almost unbearable. I have to lay down to relieve the pain.


----------

